# Dell-Computer brauchen bald keine Virenscanner mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dell-Computer brauchen bald keine Virenscanner mehr*

					Bei Dell hat man eine erhöhte Kundenunzufriedenheit mit Sicherheitslösungen festgestellt, weshalb man nun Technologie von Cylance einkauft und diese direkt mit den Rechnern ausliefert. Die soll Infektionen nicht nur beheben, sondern direkt verhindern.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dell-Computer brauchen bald keine Virenscanner mehr*


----------



## hauptmann25 (18. November 2015)

Ich selber habe auch keinen Virenscanner installiert und vermisse ihn auch nicht. Wenn man weiss was man tut braucht man auch keinen. Heisst aber natürlich dass keine Porno-, oder irgendwelchen anderen Zwielichtigen Seiten aufgerufen werden, Ich installiere nur vertrauenwürdige Programme die immer nur von den offizielen Herstellerseiten gedownloadet werden, keine Torrents etc...

Ich habe halt noch einen "Trash"-Laptop mit dem ich dann all den Mist den ich am Stand-pc nicht mache, mache und regelmäßig mit ein paar Tools drüberfahren muss wenn der Laptop wieder zu viele Viren hat


----------



## Rollora (18. November 2015)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe auch keinen Virenscanner installiert und vermisse ihn auch nicht. Wenn man weiss was man tut braucht man auch keinen. Heisst aber natürlich dass keine Porno-, oder irgendwelchen anderen Zwielichtigen Seiten aufgerufen werden, Ich installiere nur vertrauenwürdige Programme die immer nur von den offizielen Herstellerseiten gedownloadet werden, keine Torrents etc...
> 
> Ich habe halt noch einen "Trash"-Laptop mit dem ich dann all den Mist den ich am Stand-pc nicht mache, mache und regelmäßig mit ein paar Tools drüberfahren muss wenn der Laptop wieder zu viele Viren hat



Sarkasmus? Du kannst dir Biten und Trojaner auch ganz einfach so einfangen, ohne auf zwielichtigen Seiten unterwegs zu sein. Sogar hier auf der PCGH haben sich mal Viren durch die WERBUNG verbreitet
Du müsstest also jede Seite die Werbung oder irgendwelche Scripte ausführt vermeiden (sowie Flash usw) sprich:JEDE 

Virenscanner, Adware und Malwaretools erfassen längst nicht alles, vorallem nicht im Nachhinein


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

Zitat:
Das Problem hat man bei der Art und Weise ausfindig gemacht, wie Aniti-Viren-Software heute funktioniert (hier ein Test aktueller Virenscanner). Die nutzen nämlich Signatur-Datenbanken, um Malware zu erkennen und das wird heute als unzureichend eingestuft.
Verkaufsargument von Dell und deren neuem Partner?

Selbst kostenlose Avs nutzen heute schon Cloud und Heuristrik statt reiner Siganturen.

Ist also sinnloses Geschwafel um sich Richtung Marktanteile/Monopol zu bewegen, zumindest auf deren Geräten.


----------



## Lichterflug (18. November 2015)

Ich nutze AVAST seit der dritten Version, als es noch nicht mit Internet-Security Paketen und anderen Zusatztools überfüllt war. Vor allem, dass die Updates nur wenige KByte groß war, fand ich sehr gut. Beim "Regenschirmchen" durfte man zu der Zeit bereits pro Update mehrere MByte herunterladen, mit DSL Light schon doof.

Wer kennt aktuell so einen kleinen komfortablen Virenscanner?


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

Panda free.
Cloudbasiert.
Haut einiges weg, übereinstimmend AV Test und AV Comparatives, ohne Standleitung allerdings etwas eingeschränkt, is klar, ne?)


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

Auch Kaspersky usw. haben heuristische und verhaltensbasierte Erkennungen.#

Vielleicht sollte DELL die Rechner mit LInux ausliefern. Dann macht die Aussage in der Überschrift mehr Sinn.


----------



## joraku (18. November 2015)

Ganz wichtig finde ich, dass der Anwender sich ein bisschen Wissen einverleibt. Nicht jede tolle Werbeanzeige anklicken, vielleicht keine unseriösen Mails öffnen, ab und an aufhorchen was gerade so per Mail an Betrugsversuchen etc. rumgeht. 
Dann ein Skriptblocker für den favorisierten Browser und man ist vom Großteil aller Schadsoftwarequellen geschützt, zumindest wenn man aufpasst. 

Wenn man dann aber auch sieht, dass viele Leute weder Windows noch ihre Browser und Programme aktuell halten  - da macht man es Angreifern leicht, bzw. ist sogar noch für bereits bekannte Sicherheitsgefährdungen anfällig.

Letztendlich ist es wirklich schwierig die perfekte Antivieren-Software zu empfehlen. Die Stärken sind meist unterschiedlich verteilt. 
Ich habe schon einiges an Software ausprobiert, aktuell kommt AVG zum Einsatz, bei einigen Geräten der Norton Komplettschutz.

Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windräder. Sicher ist man nie wirklich. Verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit persönlichen Daten und PW, sowie regelmäßige Sicherheitsbackups, schaden niemanden und sollten auch Anfängern (in der Schule etc.) nahe gelegt werden.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (18. November 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sarkasmus? Du kannst dir Biten und Trojaner auch ganz einfach so einfangen, ohne auf zwielichtigen Seiten unterwegs zu sein. Sogar hier auf der PCGH haben sich mal Viren durch die WERBUNG verbreitet
> Du müsstest also jede Seite die Werbung oder irgendwelche Scripte ausführt vermeiden (sowie Flash usw) sprich:JEDE
> 
> Virenscanner, Adware und Malwaretools erfassen längst nicht alles, vorallem nicht im Nachhinein



Ich benutze NoScript, verzichte auf Flash und benutze Kubuntu 15.10. Noch Fragen? 

Nebenbei: Der mit Windows ausgelieferte Virenschutz ist mittlerweile ziemlich gut, auch wenn der glaube ich noch auf reinen Signaturen beruht. Dafür ist er unauffällig, schnell und nervt vor allem nicht mit Werbung (Avira & Co.), löscht nicht einfach ungefragt Dateien (Kaspersky total security) und zerschießt auch keine Windows Installationen durch Verschieben essentieller DLLs in die Quarantäne (McAffee).
Selbst auf Windows Rechnern muss also heutzutage nicht unbedingt ein extra Virenschutz installiert werden.


----------



## alm0st (18. November 2015)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ich benutze NoScript, verzichte auf Flash und benutze Kubuntu 15.10. Noch Fragen?
> 
> Nebenbei: Der mit Windows ausgelieferte Virenschutz ist mittlerweile ziemlich gut, auch wenn der glaube ich noch auf reinen Signaturen beruht. Dafür ist er unauffällig, schnell und nervt vor allem nicht mit Werbung (Avira & Co.), löscht nicht einfach ungefragt Dateien (Kaspersky total security) und zerschießt auch keine Windows Installationen durch Verschieben essentieller DLLs in die Quarantäne (McAffee).
> Selbst auf Windows Rechnern muss also heutzutage nicht unbedingt ein extra Virenschutz installiert werden.



Dann fährst du auch ohne Sicherheitsgurt weil wenn man vor raus schauend fährt kann man schließlich auch keine Unfall bauen? 

Wenn mal ein Freund oder jemand aus der Familie einen unwissentlich infizierten USB Stick bei dir in den Port scheibt - dann hat dir deine Vorsicht gar nichts gebracht. 

Dein Verhalten ist absolut vorbildlich, keine Frage. Sich aber rein darauf zu verlassen? Finde ich persönlich genau so wenig richtig wie sich 100% sicher zu fühlen nur weil man ein AV Programm installiert hat.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

Jo, vor allem mal wieder dieses...löscht nicht einfach Dateien ungefragt wie xy und z....

Jedes AV hat so ein kleines Einstellungsrädchen, da kann man das (de)aktivieren. Wohl zuviel Arbeit sich mal mit zu beschäftigen, was?)


----------



## Flaim (18. November 2015)

bin ich der einzige, den es interessiert WIE sie das machen wollen?


----------



## pizzazz (18. November 2015)

was für ne news - die überschrift suggeriert, dass dell auf virenscanner verzichtet, der text sagt das gegenteil.

ich fasse zusammen: dell nennt virenscanner in zukunft aus marketinggründen nicht mehr so


----------



## Flaim (18. November 2015)

pizzazz schrieb:


> was für ne news - die überschrift suggeriert, dass dell auf virenscanner verzichtet, der text sagt das gegenteil.
> 
> ich fasse zusammen: dell nennt virenscanner in zukunft aus marketinggründen nicht mehr so



clickbaits


----------



## OldboyX (18. November 2015)

alm0st schrieb:


> Dann fährst du auch ohne Sicherheitsgurt weil wenn man vor raus schauend fährt kann man schließlich auch keine Unfall bauen?
> 
> Wenn mal ein Freund oder jemand aus der Familie einen unwissentlich infizierten USB Stick bei dir in den Port scheibt - dann hat dir deine Vorsicht gar nichts gebracht.
> 
> Dein Verhalten ist absolut vorbildlich, keine Frage. Sich aber rein darauf zu verlassen? Finde ich persönlich genau so wenig richtig wie sich 100% sicher zu fühlen nur weil man ein AV Programm installiert hat.



An meinen Rechner kommt genau ein einziger USB Stick und das ist meiner...

Ansonsten ist es schon schön und gut, dass es keinen 100%igen Schutz gibt, den hast du auch nicht mit einem (oder mehreren) AV Programmen. Es muss jeder abwägen was für ihn ein akzeptabler Störfaktor ist um ein potentielles Risiko zu verringern. Bei mir gehört da ein AV Programm nicht dazu. Das Windows-eigene reicht allemal und jegliche zusätzliche Software tue ich mir sicher nicht an, weil die Nachteile für mich überwiegen, und die AV Software bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten sehr wenig bringt.


----------



## alm0st (18. November 2015)

OldboyX schrieb:


> An meinen Rechner kommt genau ein einziger USB Stick und das ist meiner...
> 
> Ansonsten ist es schon schön und gut, dass es keinen 100%igen Schutz gibt, den hast du auch nicht mit einem (oder mehreren) AV Programmen. Es muss jeder abwägen was für ihn ein akzeptabler Störfaktor ist um ein potentielles Risiko zu verringern. Bei mir gehört da ein AV Programm nicht dazu. Das Windows-eigene reicht allemal und jegliche zusätzliche Software tue ich mir sicher nicht an, weil die Nachteile für mich überwiegen, und die AV Software bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten sehr wenig bringt.



... oder eine durch ein Programmupdate eingeschleuste Schwachstelle wird ausgenutzt. Wie du schon sagst 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht, wie mans auch dreht und wendet. Nur wie stellt man eine Infizierung ohne entsprechende Software fest? Ein AV Programm handelt auch erst wenn das Ding schon auf dem Rechner ist und das Programm die Bedrohung erkennen kann aber zumindest wird der Schaden eingedämmt und beseitigt. Wie soll man komplett ohne z.B. nen versteckten Keylogger ausfinden machen, geschweige denn ihn wieder loswerden?


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

OldboyX schrieb:


> An meinen Rechner kommt genau ein einziger USB Stick und das ist meiner...



Und wenn der sich an einem anderen PC infiziert hast du das Problem auch.

Und Scripte hab ich zwar auch standartmäßig deaktiviert, jedoch laufen manche Seiten ohne nicht richtig, oder man wird wie bei der Blöd usw. sogar dazu gezwungen es zu aktivieren.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

fehlpost, zitat fehlte


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, den es interessiert WIE sie das machen wollen?



Na mit Bloatware, statt ner Installation zum Deinstallieren brennen sie es wahrscheinlich auf ein fest verlötetes Eprom oder so?))


----------



## BoMbY (18. November 2015)

Klar, dieses Schlangenöl ist besser als das andere Schlangenöl, weil dieses Schlangenöl benutzt Künstliche Intelligenz ...


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (18. November 2015)

1. Kein System ist 100% sicher.
2. Virenscanner können Schädlinge höchstens entdecken aber nie zuverlässig löschen.
3. Dell labert dumm rum.


----------



## Amigo (18. November 2015)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe auch keinen Virenscanner installiert und vermisse ihn auch nicht. Wenn man weiss was man tut braucht man auch keinen. Heisst aber natürlich dass keine Porno-, oder irgendwelchen anderen Zwielichtigen Seiten aufgerufen werden, Ich installiere nur vertrauenwürdige Programme die immer nur von den offizielen Herstellerseiten gedownloadet werden, keine Torrents etc...
> 
> Ich habe halt noch einen "Trash"-Laptop mit dem ich dann all den Mist den ich am Stand-pc nicht mache, mache und regelmäßig mit ein paar Tools drüberfahren muss wenn der Laptop wieder zu viele Viren hat



Warum nicht?  Ist dein Rechner soooo schwach? 
Es gibt KEINEN logischen Grund ohne Scanner zu surfen... und nein: Brain.exe ist nicht logisch, das wissen wir doch alle.  Aber dein Ding! 

@Topic: Ich finde die Überschrift auch verwirrend, aber gut... ^^
Mich schreckt das eher ab, noch mehr Zeug zum deinstallieren.  (Zugegeben, ich kauf mir eh kein Dell)


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Ich habe halt noch einen "Trash"-Laptop mit dem ich dann all den Mist den ich am Stand-pc nicht mache, mache und regelmäßig mit ein paar Tools drüberfahren muss wenn der Laptop wieder zu viele Viren hat



Gegen ein Infiziertes System hilft ein Virenscanner nicht. Denn weder dem System noch der installierten Software kann man vertrauen. Da hilft nur formatieren und neuinstallieren. 
Oder für kritische Sachen gleich Linux verwenden, notfalls gar als LiveSystem.

Wobei jetzt auch die Frage ist, wie gut du widerstehen kannst, dich auf einem infizierten bzw. (von Haus aus) unvertrauenswürdigen System dich nicht in dein Mailpostfach o.ä. einzuloggen.
Und wer die Zugangsdaten fürs Postfach hat, kann sich auch zu allen anderen Accounts weiterhangeln.

Wie so ein Identitätsdiebstahl aussehen kann sieht man hier: nowtv.de


----------



## SphinxBased (18. November 2015)

Leute das is ja der wiederspruch überhaupt.......keine virensoftware mehr nötig heisst dann wohl schon im auslieferzustand des rechners inbegriffen.geht auch nur mit ner zusätzlichen softwarelösung oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Eckism (18. November 2015)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Leute das is ja der wiederspruch überhaupt.......keine virensoftware mehr nötig heisst dann wohl schon im auslieferzustand des rechners inbegriffen.geht auch nur mit ner zusätzlichen softwarelösung oder sehe ich da was falsch?


Wenn sie die Rechner ohne USB, Lan, Bluetoth usw. Ausliefern bräuchten sie auch keine zusätzliche antivirensoftware.


----------



## JanCormock (18. November 2015)

Ist was Wahres dran, jedoch wer würde sich dann solch einen Rechner kaufen?


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Rechner ohne USB, Lan, Bluetoth usw. Ausliefern bräuchten sie auch keine zusätzliche antivirensoftware.



WLAN und DVD-Laufwerk müsste man auch noch weglassen.


----------



## BoMbY (18. November 2015)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Leute das is ja der wiederspruch überhaupt.......keine virensoftware mehr nötig heisst dann wohl schon im auslieferzustand des rechners inbegriffen.geht auch nur mit ner zusätzlichen softwarelösung oder sehe ich da was falsch?



Das Ding ist auch eine Antivirensoftware, nur behaupten die diese würde nicht auf die herkömmliche Art und Weise funktionieren, sondern durch Künstliche Intelligenz und Maschinenlernen, und deswegen wäre die total viel sicherer.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

Frage mich nur, woran die Lernen soll. Da muss man sich ja erstmal ein paar tausend Viren einfangen. 

Weil neue Viren analysieren die anderen Hersteller ja im auch, nur eben auf Testrechnern im Labor.


----------



## Eckism (18. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> WLAN und DVD-Laufwerk müsste man auch noch weglassen.



Läuft unter "usw.".
Wäre zu actionlastig geworden, wenn ich sämtliche Anschlüsse aufgezählt hätte, worüber der PC mit anderen Geräten kommunizieren kann.


----------



## Rollora (18. November 2015)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ich benutze NoScript, verzichte auf Flash und benutze Kubuntu 15.10. Noch Fragen?


Ja: wer redet eigentlich mit dir?
Dass es mehr Sicherheitsmöglichkeiten gibt weiß eh jeder -außer der von mir zitierte User


----------



## ifrflyer (18. November 2015)

Passt gut zu Windows 10.
Ein weiterer Schritt zur Kontrolle der Rechner.


----------



## VeriteGolem (18. November 2015)

Dell hat also nen Exklusivdeal mit irgendner Antivirenfirma, bei der der Kunde nichtmal mehr entscheiden kann ob er diese haben will.
Find ich persönlich jetzt a) nicht besonders Newswürdig, b) zweifelhaft und c) frage ich mich wo da der Unterschied zu den mitinstallierten Bullguard\McAffe\Norton Gängeleien anderer Hersteller ist.....achja im Preis, DELL nimmt ja seltsamerweise 50% mehr für den gleichen Kram wie andere.


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. November 2015)

Diese aktion oder Vorgehensweise hätte Windows schon vor gut 5-7 Jahren machen können (Müssen).

Aber ich bin eher der Mensch der die Freiheit in Virenscanner oder gebundene Programme eher meidet . 

Für Pc User die kein Virenscanner besitzen oder gar kein Erfahrung damit haben kommt sowas gut !


Für uns Hobby Leute im Forum scheint das eher uninteressant zu sein . Für eine Dame von 50 Jahren oder gar eine Familie ein muss !



nun , zu -- okay sagste .


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. November 2015)

Wird alles überbewertet, einmal die Woche mit Sagrotan drüber, haut 99,9 Prozent aller Viren weg.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Wird alles überbewertet, einmal die Woche mit Sagrotan drüber, haut 99,9 Prozent aller Viren weg.



Aber nur die auf der Tastatur.


----------



## Reap (18. November 2015)

Habe auf meiner Windows Spiele Kiste ebenfalls keinen Scanner. Ich vertraue da einfach mal Valve


----------



## Straycatsfan (19. November 2015)

Böser Fehler je nach Spiel.)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. November 2015)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Böser Fehler je nach Spiel.)



Ach die Paar Keylogger dier auch ausserhalb des Spiels mitloggen  Und die paar RAM und HDD Scanner die nach unerwünschter Software suchen.... Ich bitte dich 

Mein Haupt OS ist vor flächendeckenden Attacken zu 99% geschützt. Vor gezielten prinzipiell auch, da eigentlich nur der Browser oder Thunderbird etc. angreifbar sind.


----------



## Cuddleman (19. November 2015)

Flaim schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, den es interessiert WIE sie das machen wollen?



Da wird wohl sowas ähnliches wie die Honigtopfvariante, gepaart mit heuristischer Erkennung zu Tage kommen. (m.M.)

http://i.dell.com/sites/doccontent/...l-data-protection-endpoint-security-suite.pdf leider nur in englisch.

Die Falle wird gestellt, abgewartet was für Aktivitäten im virtuellen abgegrenzten Raum (ähnlich einer Sandbox) sich aufzeigen, die dann analysiert werden und letztlich wird anhand abgelegter, vergleichbarer Soft-, und/oder Hardwareprofile bestimmt, was zugelassen werden kann.
Also eine restriktive Vorgehensweise , bei der der Kunde nur sehr wenig Entscheidungsmöglichkeit vorfindet, die jedoch schon einen sehr guten Schutz bieten sollte, aber nur solange wie der Kunde damit grundsätzlich auskommt, oder, gemäß dem Fuchs und Hase Beispiel, die Bösewichter sich etwas passenderes zur Unterwanderung einfallen lassen. 
Letzteres heißt dann, so wie bisher auch, das der Schutz sich der neuen Bedrohung anpassen muß.
 Nur wie soll das geschehen, wenn man die bisher vorwiegend genutzte Online-Updatefunktion zur Schutzsoftwareaktualisierung, nicht mehr verwendet.
Selbst wenn doch, und dabei eine Verschlüßelungstechnologie zum Einsatz kommt, reicht es einfach aus, das Update zu unterbinden, was man ja schon recht gut beherrscht, da es immer irgend ein Einfallstor gibt/geben wird, z.B. durch geläufige unzureichend gepflegte Software, bzw. vor Auslieferung mit Schadprogrammen/-komponenten kompromitierte Hardware. 
Ist nur eine Hardwarelösung vorhanden, oder auch mit Softwarelösungen kombiniert, muß der Kunde dann sein Gerät in die Dell-Stützpunkte bringen, oder senden.?
Dann stellt sich die Frage, wer kontrolliert die Dell-Mitarbeiter, den Transportweg bei der Versendevariante?
Die andere Frage stellt sich in Bezug zur Kompromitierung der Dell-PC durch Geheimdienste, denn die haben da noch andere Möglichkeiten, durch geheime Abkommen, Gesetze für sich legal Zugang zu erwirken. 
Wer schützt den Kunden denn davor, unabhängig davon, ob der eine Böswilligkeit hegt, oder nicht?
Vielleicht ist ja das der eigentliche Schutz, für blauäugige rosarot Seher.

Außerdem, werden wir in absehbarer Zeit wohl die bisher gewohnten Schutzsoftwaren so bald nicht mehr haben, denn die meisten namenhaften Schutzsoftwareanbieter arbeiten vermehrt an neuen Lösungen, die auch auf die Richtung, so wie es sich Dell vorstellt, hinweisen.
Wie weit die alltägliche, oder spezielle Nutzungsfreiheit der Digitalwelt dann dabei eingeschränkt wird, oder der Endanwender in Zulassungsentscheidungen eingebunden wird, bleibt auch hier abzuwarten.

Um mal den menschlichen Computer in einen Vergleich zu bringen:

Selbst die best trainiertesten, und am gesündesten ernährten Menschen können sich infizieren, denn auch die können früher, oder später z.B. nach einer unbemerkten Infizierung mit dem Aids-Virus, noch sterben, was man auch auf viele epidemische Krankheiten beziehen kann, obwohl man Medikamente zur Heilung vorweisen kann (in welchen Mengen und für Wen beleibt dabei offen), oder man hat schlicht noch keine, weil sich Krankheitserreger und Viren, selbstständig verändern, also mutieren und die Medizin sich darauf erst einstellen muß.

Man kann das sicherlich umgehen, wenn man jedes einzelne Individuum in einer sterilen Umgebung halten würde, aber was wäre das für ein Leben, ohne körperlichen Kontakt, Spiel und Spaß, wenn man es mal nur auf die Menschen bezieht.

Viel wichtiger sind gebildete Abwehrstoffe, die man durch den Kontakt mit den Bedrohungen erreicht.
 Leider ist, bis zum erreichen von geeigneten Abwehrmaßnahmen, mit Verlusten, oder nur Beeinträchtigungen zu rechnen, oder im schlimmsten Fall (eine mögliche natürliche selektierende Folge) die völlige Auslöschung!
Sollte jemand einen allumfaßenden Schutz für den Menschen erfinden, sind wir bald nur noch die einzigen auf Erden, denn wir würden damit selbst unsere Ernährungsgrundlagen wie Pflanzen, oder Tiere, damit vernichten und schlußendlich auch uns selbst!


----------



## Insider (19. November 2015)

Von einer solchen  Software von Cylance mit dem Analyse-Algorithmus halte ich gar nix, und wird sicher für viele Fehlalarme sorgen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. November 2015)

Und wieder ein Schritt näher zu Skynet.

Bei Software ist es immer nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie manipuliert b.z. umgangen wird.


----------



## Kaimikaze (19. November 2015)

Seit 2008 ohne ein einziges Problem virenscannerfrei dank Linux Mint.


----------



## Four2Seven (19. November 2015)

Der Mensch will sich heutzutage scheinbar wirklich um nichts mehr selbst kümmern müssen.

Wenn man bloß ein wenig das Hirn benutzen würde, aber das ist schon zuviel verlangt.

Bin jetzt seit 22 Jahren intensiv mit PCs beschäftigt und hatte mir nur 1x einen Virus eingefangen (das war glaube ich 97 oder 98).

Allgegenwärtige Bevormundung ist scheinbar gewollt. Super-sichere Geräte, eingeschränkt personalisierbare Software, dazu so Elektrohelferlein für Mountainbikes, autonome Autos und und und.

Vielleicht werde ich auch schon alt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. November 2015)

Four2Seven schrieb:


> Der Mensch will sich heutzutage scheinbar wirklich um nichts mehr selbst kümmern müssen.
> 
> Wenn man bloß ein wenig das Hirn benutzen würde, aber das ist schon zuviel verlangt.
> 
> ...



Willkommen in der Zukunft.
Autonome Autos sind doch genial, besonders bei langen Strecken.Landstraße bei Nacht und völlig allein und dann The Walking Dead gucken.


----------



## D0pefish (19. November 2015)

Die armen Dell-Kunden. 8 von 10 haben sich direkt beim Hersteller beschwert...??? -> Einer der Übrigen weiß wie er sein System einricht und der Zehnte nutzt das Gerät nur alle zwei Jahre, um mit dem Enkel in Übersee zu Skypen. Dass man den Dell-Kundenservice bei *nicht erkannten* Malwareproblemen kontaktiert, weiß der noch garnicht! Wenn da mal nicht 'ne Delle wär.  
Wie wär's die Rechner ordentlich vorzukonfigurieren, dass zBsp keine Downloads automatisch heruntergeladen und dazu auch noch mit Standardprogrammen geöffnet werden, Dateiendungen und unsichtbare Dateien angezeigt werden, Werbe- bzw. Trackerblocker vorinstalliert sind, alle modernen Windows-Haken nicht aktiviert sondern deaktiviert sind ... um an dieser Stelle nur mal schnell etwas grundsätzliches abzuladen. 
Nein, ohne die Wetter-Livekachel, Edge und Cortana geht es nicht! Ohne sie ist Windows kein Windows! Wenn man diese Giftwolke a.k.a. App mit Apps schützen muss, ist das Ende der Welt nicht mehr weit. Dann fallen wir alle über den Rand.  Nix gegen Dell - ich glaube, sie meinen es nur gut. Irgendwie muss man ja auf den Datenhandelzug aufspringen.


----------



## pizzazz (19. November 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Zukunft.
> Autonome Autos sind doch genial, besonders bei langen Strecken.Landstraße bei Nacht und völlig allein und dann The Walking Dead gucken.



du hast da wohl was missverstanden - autonome autos lassen doch keine menschen mehr mitfahren


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. November 2015)

pizzazz schrieb:


> du hast da wohl was missverstanden - autonome autos lassen doch keine menschen mehr mitfahren



Oh doch. Guckste Autonome Fahrzeuge: Google stellt fahrerloses Auto vor - Golem.de hier!


----------



## Straycatsfan (19. November 2015)

Der Karosserie nach gehört da aber eher Mr Bean rein.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. November 2015)

Kannst natürlich dir auch ein BMW oder Mercedes kaufen.
Daran arbeiten ja alle Autohersteller.In Amerika werden ja sogar zurzeit LKW´s auf der Straße getestet.


----------



## Halloween-Denier (20. November 2015)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Ich nutze AVAST seit der dritten Version, als es noch nicht mit Internet-Security Paketen und anderen Zusatztools überfüllt war. Vor allem, dass die Updates nur wenige KByte groß war, fand ich sehr gut. Beim "Regenschirmchen" durfte man zu der Zeit bereits pro Update mehrere MByte herunterladen, mit DSL Light schon doof.
> 
> Wer kennt aktuell so einen kleinen komfortablen Virenscanner?


Symantec Endpoint Security.


----------

